# radiator fans not working



## ifilm2613 (May 14, 2008)

well my fans are not working or the motors i turn on the AC and the fans dont turn and if the car sits there long enough while its running and begins to overheat and then the temp gauge goes down once the car starts going and the fans dont turn on either. i already replaced the waterpump and thermostat and all that not to long ago so i know thats not the reason 
can the car overheat if the fans are not running? are they suppose to be on all the time?
but how do i know its the motors or the control unit or the fan switch is there a way to find out or should i just replace everything



_Modified by ifilm2613 at 4:19 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: radiator fans not working (ifilm2613)*

Yes unless the fans are working it will overheat unless the radiator is either being cooled by the vehicle in motion or the rad fans.
No the fans only come on at 94+ degrees.
Check the fuse first, if it's blown replace it, if it keeps blowing you have a short in the wiring.
If the fuse is ok then it could be the control module or the rad ran switch which should be screwed into the radiator.
The rad fan switch is cheapest..


----------



## ifilm2613 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: radiator fans not working (animaniac)*

ok thx 
yeah the radiator is only being cooled when the car is in motion and the radiator fans dont turn on at all no matter whats going on
but thx thats helpful so i should check the switches and what not first
thx for the help i appreciate it


----------



## Puddin Tain (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: radiator fans not working (ifilm2613)*

i've been running no radiator fans for two months now and haven't had one single over heating problem.. my gauge does not move a tic past 190...


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

MY car was at the paint shop and the bumper the core support and the radiator was daanged... I replace it along with the support and the car works great.. Haven't had it out eat but it got to 93C yesterday in the garage and no fans... My ac don't work but I don't see a leak in the condenser.. Maybe my switch is bad, or a fuse, I will check mine also...


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

A couple replies to a couple people....
To the OP, I would check the fuse as stated above, its one of the 30amps in the box on top of the battery. That seems to be most common I have found.
I don't know how long I would risk driving a car without the fans running, espeically in south florida where I am. The factory temp gauge in NOT very accurate. I have aftermarket gauges in my car just for that reason, and having them shows how inaccurate the stock one is. I hope those of you with no fans are not 1.8T's







Poor Turbo


----------



## Puddin Tain (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted96GSX)*

the only reason i probably get away with it is i have no stop and go traffic in my daily drive and it's 75% highway... i watch my temp gauge like a hawk though.. 
both my fan motors went out at the same time cause my radiator fell out of the support and that stopped the fans from moving... but the motors didn't stop working... so they burnt out... i unglugged them and haven't had any problems since. at the first sign of problem i'll install new motors... i just haven't go to it yet


----------



## ifilm2613 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted96GSX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted96GSX* »_A couple replies to a couple people....
To the OP, I would check the fuse as stated above, its one of the 30amps in the box on top of the battery. That seems to be most common I have found.


i checked the fuses the 30 amp seemed fine but i found this


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (ifilm2613)*








Wow, thats def not good. Looks like that fuse has went out before since it isnt the stock looking fuse like the ones next to it.


----------



## ifilm2613 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted96GSX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted96GSX* »_







Wow, thats def not good. Looks like that fuse has went out before since it isnt the stock looking fuse like the ones next to it. 

is it possible for you to tell what that fuse is for


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (ifilm2613)*

I cant remember off the top of my head, but i'll try and find out...


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted96GSX)*

No info yet, but here is another one if you need it...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4295420


----------



## ifilm2613 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted96GSX)*

thx ill probably call the dealership and ask them but thx for the help
i appreciate it


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (ifilm2613)*

Thats your problem. That fuse goes to the fan control module.


----------



## ifilm2613 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (IAmTheNacho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IAmTheNacho* »_Thats your problem. That fuse goes to the fan control module.


you were right i replaced it and everything is good now
thx everyone for all your help i really appreciate it


----------

